# lg g2 will not hard reset or leave this screen



## Mami313 (Dec 7, 2014)

I have a verizon lg g2 that is asking for a pin or password to decrypt someone tried to download a game from Germany and I think it got a virus it will not hard reset factory reset none of the button combination will work it just says enter PIN or password to decrypt 0 to 10 attempts remaining I tried the PUK code its not the problemplease help


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

That is a phone, not a computer HDD.

And there would only be 2 reasons for a PIN that I'm aware. 1) the phone is locked (uses a PIN to unlock) 2) as you noted, it has a virus.

Take it to a Verizon store and have it tested.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

topic moved to the Android forum


----------

